# Whats a tyco turbo boost system ?



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

anyone know what the turbo boost does or how it operates. i saw one on e-bay. ive never heard of the critter.thanks bruce


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have one. It's actually exactly the OPPOSITE of a "boost". It's a terminal track with a "boost lever" for each lane... the lever just turns a resistor up and down under the cover. Putting the lever at "full" just gives you the full normal power you would have gotten with a regular terminal track, turning it down makes your car's top speed slower. I actually found it useful to teach my kids to drive slot cars by limiting their top speed at first and increasing it gradually...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Like they say, "What's in a name?"  rr


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I have one of those too. On the 4 laner, one side is put thru the "booster", the other directly to the transformer. It is also useful for those cars that are too jumpy on the factory controllers. Whenever I run the Tjets, I lower the top speed on the turbo booster and they accelerate a little smoother.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, I broke mine out and used it tonight. Here's a picture of the layout...










--rick


----------

